# Zimco



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has heard of this brand or seen them on EBAY but I came across them a few weeks ago while searching for bibs. Given the super low price and the good reviews on EBAY, I thought I'd give them a whirl.

I bought two pairs of the bibs on EBAY, got one for $37 and one pair for $34... with free delivery. Well I used them for the first time today in a time trial and two sprint races in 90-100 degree heat. I was very surprised at how nice they are. They are very comfortable and have a real quality chamois.

Granted, I only have about 22 miles in them but so far I am very impressed. I will say that one of the pairs I got has white panels and those sections are very sheer... but otherwise these seem like a great deal. I'll keep this thread updated as I continue to wear/abuse/wash them.

Zimco Cycle Wear


----------



## ls1geezer (Jun 4, 2008)

CBRsteve said:


> Not sure if anyone has heard of this brand or seen them on EBAY but I came across them a few weeks ago while searching for bibs. Given the super low price and the good reviews on EBAY, I thought I'd give them a whirl.
> 
> I bought two pairs of the bibs on EBAY, got one for $37 and one pair for $34... with free delivery. Well I used them for the first time today in a time trial and two sprint races in 90-100 degree heat. I was very surprised at how nice they are. They are very comfortable and have a real quality chamois.
> 
> ...


Interesting, how did you find the sizing?


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

ls1geezer said:


> Interesting, how did you find the sizing?


They have a rough sizing chart on each of the EBAY auctions. I found the size to be very accurate. I wear a large (I'm 6'3 175lbs) in most brands shorts and bibs and ordered a large in these Zimco's... they fit great.


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

CBRsteve said:


> Not sure if anyone has heard of this brand or seen them on EBAY but I came across them a few weeks ago while searching for bibs. Given the super low price and the good reviews on EBAY, I thought I'd give them a whirl.
> 
> I bought two pairs of the bibs on EBAY, got one for $37 and one pair for $34... with free delivery. Well I used them for the first time today in a time trial and two sprint races in 90-100 degree heat. I was very surprised at how nice they are. They are very comfortable and have a real quality chamois.
> 
> ...


Nice find! I'm gonna check them out.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

CBRsteve said:


> They have a rough sizing chart on each of the EBAY auctions. I found the size to be very accurate. I wear a large (I'm 6'3 175lbs) in most brands shorts and bibs and ordered a large in these Zimco's... they fit great.


I wear large Voler bib shorts. Ordered large Zimco. Very tight and can not even get the bib straps over my shoulders,


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that shiggy, maybe Volers run very big? The L fit me perfectly and I've worn large in all the other brands I've owned too... 

Anyways, I wanted to give an update on the bibs. After several long road rides, a few sprint races and lots of 20-25 mile trail rides these bibs are holding up great. I even did a century ride in them last weekend. 

The chamois is on par with any chamois I've used thus far, but keep in mind I don't generally buy top of the line gear. 

The material breathes very well, but it's not the best I've used for the hot Texas summers. I imagine they will be pretty decent as the weather cools down some too. 

The straps are very comfortable and don't pinch or bind at all. They stay in place and have good elasticity. 

All in all, I feel as though it's a great product, especially for the price!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

CBRsteve said:


> Sorry to hear that shiggy, maybe Volers run very big? The L fit me perfectly and I've worn large in all the other brands I've owned too...


I wear large in Castelli and most other brands, too. The Zimcos seem like they are two sizes too small. Emailed them about an exchange the day after I received the shorts. No reply.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

shiggy said:


> I wear large in Castelli and most other brands, too. The Zimcos seem like they are two sizes too small. Emailed them about an exchange the day after I received the shorts. No reply.


Bummer...

All three pairs of Zimco bibs I have are virtually the same dimensions as my Mavic and Performance bibs... which are also both large.

Perhaps you got a pair of mis-labled bibs?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

CBRsteve said:


> Bummer...
> 
> All three pairs of Zimco bibs I have are virtually the same dimensions as my Mavic and Performance bibs... which are also both large.
> 
> Perhaps you got a pair of mis-labled bibs?


I received two pairs, different models. Both labeled large, both fit the same. WAY too small.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

shiggy said:


> I received two pairs, different models. Both labeled large, both fit the same. WAY too small.


Too bad for you... they fit me great and are true to sizing from my experience. Three different pairs ordered at three different times.

Hopefully their customer service will help you out.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

CBRsteve said:


> Too bad for you... they fit me great and are true to sizing from my experience. Three different pairs ordered at three different times.
> 
> Hopefully their customer service will help you out.


Zero replies to two messages


----------

